# Prime Time 01/12, doctored payslips?



## LouthLass (2 Dec 2008)

I'm hoping this is the right forum for this but please move if appropriate.

I caught the end of the Prime Time section on the doctored payslips showing the employee was receiving subsistence (tax free) and the total earnings were not wholly declared.  I tried to watch the full section on-line but cant get it to work for some reason

I'm curious as to how this particular 'scam?' works and the implications on the employee?  If an employer was found to be paying their employees in this manner, what would happen?  Apologies if this sounds like a silly question but I have never heard of it before and I'm just wondering how widespread it is and if it is a serious problem? If caught, what would happen to both employer and employee??

All contributions welcome.

Kind regards

LL


----------



## ubiquitous (2 Dec 2008)

It is tax evasion, pure and simple. Any employer caught doing this can expect a Revenue Audit, a big tax bill (based on grossed-up amounts) and another bill for interest & penalties.

Its hard to tell how widespread it is. It seems there are plenty of Dellboys out there.


----------



## LouthLass (2 Dec 2008)

Interesting, as I say, I have not heard of this before.  What would happen to an employee?  Could they argue they did not know I wonder??


----------



## ubiquitous (2 Dec 2008)

LouthLass said:


> Interesting, as I say, I have not heard of this before.  What would happen to an employee?  Could they argue they did not know I wonder??



Its generally the employer's responsibility and liability. Of course if an employee is submitting fraudulent expense claims to the employer, there may be implications for them also.


----------



## z105 (2 Dec 2008)

I found the investigation into the haulage industry shocking to say the least. And the president of the road haulage assoc was stumped when interviewed to say the least.

It's crazy that some companies are forcing workers to work beyond what is legally allowed and in effect to put other road users at a great risk.


----------



## W200 (2 Dec 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> I found the investigation into the haulage industry shocking to say the least. And the president of the road haulage assoc was stumped when interviewed to say the least.
> 
> The look on that guys face when confronted with his own record was priceless . Great TV.


----------



## z105 (2 Dec 2008)

The words short and curlys come to mind !


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Dec 2008)

I see he's issuing libel proceedings against RTE ..... well he said it anyway.

The exploitation of migrant worker was fairly shocking.


----------



## PaddyW (2 Dec 2008)

He stepped down from his position as president and threatened legal action. The way some of those drivers get treated is shocking.


----------

